

JavaScript Training Sucks - sync
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/javascript-training-sucks-284b53666245

======
mattdesl
Yup, education could definitely improve.

Something else I would really like to see added to curriculums is a focus on
npm and modularity. Even just the basics like semver, common unit testing
practices, etc.

